# Inline videos



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

How about installing a mod like http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=150761 which automatically converts links to many different online videos to be inline, playable videos. No special tags needed. And it'll apparently work with all pre-existing such links too.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Inline porn video spam?...no thanks.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Mike Lang said:


> Inline porn video spam?...no thanks.


You can select the particular video sites to support inlining; so you can block things like pornotube. Sites like YouTube enforce content restrictions so you'd rarely have to worry about them violating the rules here.


----------



## waldingrl (Jan 19, 2005)

Inline video would be a great addition.


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

When I get a chance I'll look into passiveVid.

Before reading this thread, I was already planning to play with AnyMedia plug-in - http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=150491

I'd love to find a site that's running one of these...let's see what google turns up...


----------



## dkaz (Aug 30, 2007)

here's my new favorite option - AME (Auto Media Embedding) - at http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=150863

hopefully I have a chance to play with these over the holidays


----------

